# NH Adds 2WD T6



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agweb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/new-holland-adds-2wd-version-to-its-t6-series-tractors-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

2wd tractors are nice to have around. i don't know why every company is going away from them. The only one that has stuck around with them is John Deere. Also don't know why you can only have a max speed of 19mph with 2wd


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> 2wd tractors are nice to have around. i don't know why every company is going away from them. The only one that has stuck around with them is John Deere. Also don't know why you can only have a max speed of 19mph with 2wd


Agree....2wd handle so much better....perfect for raking, tedding, disc mowers, rotary mowing and towing wagons.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mid range tractors migrated to FWA mostly due to the loader applications most owners buy them for. The heavier front axle on FWA holds up much better when moving large round bales or buckets of what ever. If you did not need a loader, then the 2WD is the way to go. Also if you plan on using this range tractor for any tillage, then the FWA becomes much appreciated.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Reason for max speed of 19mph is the lack of braking availible with only 2wd.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

But don't you only get braking if 4wheel is turned on. Don't know many people running 4 on the road.

At least on the older JD I guess now they probably have it so its automatic when you press the brakes. I think I recall reading that at some point.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> *But don't you only get braking if 4wheel is turned on. Don't know many people running 4 on the road.*
> 
> At least on the older JD I guess now they probably have it so its automatic when you press the brakes. I think I recall reading that at some point.


CIH MX Maxxum automatically engages the MFD if both brake pedals are depressed. I think it was a feature on 25 MPH models.

I personally like 2wd for baling. The downside is 2wd rides rougher in a rough feild.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I suspect the vast majority of tractor buyers, which include me, prefer the FWD rather then 2wd. For me baling, raking, anything is the same with FWD as 2wd except not nearly as bumpy. Which is probably why the tractor companies don't make many of them anymore. KInd of like 2wd pickups. Way more 4wd pickups then 2wd. I wonder if you have to pay more these days for a 2wd then a Fwd? Just like it seems you have to pay more for a midsized pickup then a full sized these days.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Those of us with small tight fields really like the tight turning of the 2wd, although with the modern shuttle trans backing up to tighten up the turn isn't that big of a deal..


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Teslan said:


> I wonder if you have to pay more these days for a 2wd then a Fwd? .


Nope, in my case 4 wheel was more expensive than 2 wheel (2016 GMC purchased new).

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Nope, in my case 4 wheel was more expensive than 2 wheel (2016 GMC purchased new) I was meaning tractors. I know pickups are.
> 
> Larry


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Last I thought it around 10k less. Don't take my word though


----------

